# What's it worth? Galaxy 23 MX motorhome 2.5D 1994



## MET2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi folks,

We are looking for our first motorhome.  We are complete novices and know nothing about engines and are crossing our fingers we manage to find a good van for our budget which is about £10k.

We have seen advertised a Pilote Galaxy 23 MX motorhome 2.5D 1994
130,000 miles. 

Can anyone tell us if this is a lot of miles? Can anyone say what this van should cost?

Thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that's alot of miles for a motorhome! My Galaxy 240 from 1999 has done 64,000, and 14,000 of that was from when we bought it at 4 years old! 
Most do approx 6-7000 miles a year, but diesel engines like this are built to do alot more (albeit in a shorter time!). If the price is right, get some checks done for any damp / leaks, and see if you can get some service history.


----------



## raz206 (Jan 3, 2015)

MET2 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> We are looking for our first motorhome.  We are complete novices and know nothing about engines and are crossing our fingers we manage to find a good van for our budget which is about £10k.
> 
> ...


hi there I jut purchase a pilote galaxy 24mx with citreon 2,5d engine 1994 with high miles on it been from Scotland to south spain and back and back to spain getting 30 to 35 to gallon so don't be put of with age look at new ones and see the miles to gallon, happy travels raz206


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

My van is 1997 & has nearly 95,000 on the clock . . .nothing to a well looked after engine, I've heard of diesels with 230,000 or .more & still going strong.

(I'm going to take a pinch of salt with Raz206 statement of 30/35 to the gallon) . . . I'm up there with the "light right foot" brigade and drive accordingly and in my 2.5Td fiat based van (same as you-down to Spain & back) can only manage 28 & half mpg


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

In two weeks this thread will be 3 years old - Many Happy Returns.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Stanner said:


> In two weeks this thread will be 3 years old - Many Happy Returns.


That'll teach me to look at the dates :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think a few on here have vans with the 2.5 engine, but we tried a good few and all felt sluggish at best, terrible up hills, adding a turbo improved them, but if possible I'd try to find a 2.8jtd, it's a much better engine all round.

check out ebay

link 1

Link 2 Laika are good vans

130k is a lot on a MH, but not for a well serviced van, you have to think of resale problems if you find it's not for you or if the layout isn't as suitable after using it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think the OP's Galaxy is approaching 200K now Kev! :roll:


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Out of date*

Can't these old posts be taken off, then the new posts will get some good reply,


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Out of date*

Can't these old posts be taken off, then the new posts will get some good reply,


----------



## raz206 (Jan 3, 2015)

vicdicdoc said:


> My van is 1997 & has nearly 95,000 on the clock . . .nothing to a well looked after engine, I've heard of diesels with 230,000 or .more & still going strong.
> 
> (I'm going to take a pinch of salt with Raz206 statement of 30/35 to the gallon) . . . I'm up there with the "light right foot" brigade and drive accordingly and in my 2.5Td fiat based van (same as you-down to Spain & back) can only manage 28 & half mpg


to Granada to Dumfries Scotland I only spent and back to south spain I spent 260 euros on fuel one way so total 520 euros so am sure that's no bad going


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hah!

That's nothing!!

2006 Ducato 2.8JTD - 45,000 miles - MOT'd every year...

I went from Portsmouth to Bilbao - with a Smart car on a trailer - and used no fuel at all. (and didn't need the cam belt changing, tyres renewing, or the battery replacing - all done already - plus I already fitted a new awning - just in case...)

And I didn't need to replace or "drill out" any windows.

Cheers

Dave


----------

